# 9Electric does Regen!



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

great work, what motor are you using? is this the 911?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks! Yep, it is an old 911. You can see some pics on my web site, http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com . There is something too awesome about pumping power into the batteries. It was one of the things I really enjoyed about driving the GM EV1s I rented.

I might use regen as a quick charge mechanism for racing -- use a push truck to quickly get some power into the batteries. There aren't any wall plugs on the Salt Flats! A truck would actually be a cleaner way to charge than using the typical generator.


Bowser330 said:


> great work, what motor are you using? is this the 911?


----------

